

Can Twitter Authors Capture The Magic Of LonelyGirl15? - qhoxie
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/10/13/can-twitter-authors-capture-the-magic-of-lonelygirl15/

======
portfolioexec
a really intriguing method of storytelling, i find it far easier to become
immersed in the storyline. it's just somehow more... real.

